# Spiral matched veneer jewelry box



## scottgrove (Sep 4, 2016)

Here is my first jewelry box. Part one shows how I created the spiral matched veneer, Part two will be how a made the box using a miter fold method on a router table.
Video


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

gorgeous...
is there a video link???


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

Wow, that's even more work than I thought it would be.
Really nice work.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Gorgeous work, Scott! Looking forward to the second video. I watched some of your other videos, too - good stuff.

David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Scott's good!!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

great Scott yur good....


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent is an understatement.


----------



## scottgrove (Sep 4, 2016)

yes top image is the link. it works on my side.
you could also go to my website
https://imaginegrove.com/

https://imaginegrove.com/


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Scott, when I saw "Spiral matched veneer" in the subject for the post I knew it was you. Beautiful work as always, thanks for finally putting this in a video. Looking forward to #2.


----------



## ranman (Oct 27, 2017)

I watched the video and it still doesn't look possible. That is just unreal. Very neat.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

scottgrove said:


> yes top image is the link. it works on my side.


It didn't work for me and several others so that's why I just posted the video so people could see what you've done. Also looking forward to the next video on this; it's good stuff!

David


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow Scott that’s a lot of precision great job


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Just wow.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

I have seen that case before and I did wonder how it was made and even if is was veneer, I am super impressed with his veneering video, great work so i saved it to my youtube watch list, damn fine work. N


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Burls veneers can be a pain in de butt to work with just in single sheets let alone what was done here, to go to that extreme and produce those kind of results is truly impressive!!!


----------

